# How do I clean wooden furniture?



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a dresseer that is about 20 years old. Nothing special, but purchased from a reputable furniture store and it's solidly built. Problem is that it is almost "sticky". I don't know if it is furniture spray build up or whatever poly or top coat was aplied at the factory. We also smoked for many years before quitting.

How do I get it clean so that I know if it needs to be refinished or not?

Any and all help greatly appreciated!!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

It sounds like the wax buildup I get on my oak dining table. It feels sticky and like you could leave a fingernail mark in it. I use a wet scrubber sponge and a drop or two of dish soap and very gently buff *in the direction of the wood grain* and wipe with a damp sponge. You'll see lots of dirt, wax and nasty stuff on the wiping sponge. Once it's buffed down to the bare wood, let it dry completely, then use furniture polish (Pledge) on it. I do the buffing about three times a year and it doesn't hurt the finish.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd use murphy's oil soap to clean it, myself. But a little dishsoap would work, too...just be careful not to scrub too hard with it. Go slowly, you'll be back to a nice shiny dresser in no time


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. My online search just confused me even more. I remember my mom used to use a bucket of hot water with Murphys Oil Soap and a glug of Fantastic or 409 to clean our wooden kitchen cabinets. If it worked on gunky kitchen oil it should work on nicotine and waxy build up. I'll just try a small spot on the side first.


----------

